# HE Tunnel 6in4 config default route



## teetotal (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi This is my rc.conf settings for my tunnel.

```
cloned_interfaces="gif0"
ifconfig_gif0_ipv6="inet6 2001:470:xx:xxx::2 2001:470:xx:xxx::1 prefixlen 128"
ifconfig_gif0="tunnel 192.168.1.4 216.66.38.58"
```
However I need to use the terminal to do this before it works.
`route -n add -inet6 default 2001:470:1c:215::1`

The rc.conf setting for:

```
ipv6_defaultrouter="MY_IPv6_REMOTE_TUNNEL_ENDPOINT_ADDR"
```
is for 6to4 tunnel.

How can I auto fill `route -n add -inet6 default 2001:470:1c:215::1` in a rc.conf setting?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 2, 2015)

Use this, it works for me:

```
ipv6_defaultrouter="-iface gif0"
```


----------



## teetotal (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok done thanks SirDice


----------

